# [CONF]Schede TV e programmi per vedere/registrare la tv

## Cazzantonio

Non so come sia possibile ma una ricerca di "tv card" o "scheda tv" mi da 0 risultati...    :Shocked: 

Ancora stupefatto da tale scoperta ho deciso di creare un topic apposito dove inserire le varie esperienze di ciascuno con le schede tv per futura memoria  :Smile: 

Questo è il sunto della mia esperienza con le schede tv, in fondo c'è anche un domandone da 100 punti:

Per natale ho trovato sotto l'albero (non che fosse una sorpresa... l'avevo comprata io   :Wink:  ) una scheda TV (terratec cinergy 400, driver saa7134)

Configurare una scheda tv non sembra complicato: basta essere sicuri che sia supportata dai driver del kenrel nella sezione "video4linux" ed il gioco è fatto (la mia ovviamente è supportata)

Ho compilato il modulo del driver, l'ho caricato e la scheda era pronta a funzionare.

```
 ls /usr/portage/media-tv/ 
```

ci  dice quanti programmi ci sono per vedere la televisione sul pc  :Wink:  (non tantissimi ma abbastanza)

Per primo ho provato  tvtime 

```
 emerge tvtime 
```

ho lanciato tvtime; nel menù che compare con il tasto destro ho impostato

input-configuration----> television standard ---> PAL (lo standard europeo)

channel management-----> change frequency table----->Europe

dopo di che ho lanciato

```
 tvtime-scanner 
```

che, dopo qualche minuto, mi ha trovato tutte le frequenze disponibili sulla mia antenna

Indicizzare, rinominare, organizzare i canali è un lavoro che poi richiede pochi minuti

Purtroppo tvtime non consente di registrare le trasmissioni, pertanto mi sono messo a provare altri programmi

ho emerso mythtv, che però si appoggia su mysql (che non voglio installare) e ne richiede la configurazione... risultato? emerge -C mythtv!

ho provato freevo, che però si appoggia (per quanto riguarda la tv) su xmltv e quindi anch'esso su gran parte delle dipendenze di mythtv; inoltre mi è sembrato abbastanza difficile da configurare e la documentazione (sul sito) è scarsa e/o incompleta

Ciascuno di questi due programmi sono suite molto complete, e forse anche per questo troppo complesse se uno è interessato semplicemente a vedere la tv e registrare...

Ho emerso xawtv e xawdecode, la loro configurazione dovrebbe essere semplice, tuttavia ancora non mi è riuscito di farli funzionare...

Per registrare i programmi e basta (e vedere la tv con tvtime) è possibile usare anche un tool da terminale ("media-tv/vcr") oppure addirittura mencoder

E ora viene il domandone:

Qualcuno ha esperienza con le schede tv e sa dirmi come si è organizzato per vedere la tv /registrare i programmi?   :Question: 

Soprattutto mi interessava sapere se c'è un modo semplice e rapido (comprensibile anche dagli altri membri della mia famiglia) per registrare i programmi visto che la prima cosa l'ho già risolta con tvtime   :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

Io ho usato un paio di volte zapping..è un programma abbastanza completo e semplice da usare..ed ha il plugin per registrare integrato

----------

## Cazzantonio

Sono riuscito a far funzionare vcr con questo file di configurazione

```
[defaults]

audiobitrate = 128

codec = W32 DivX ;-) Low-Motion

audiomode = stereo

freqtab = italy

source = Television

norm = PAL

verbose = 1

[RAI 3]

channel = 3

....... etc, etc,
```

per trovare la lista dei canali (che qui è sintetizzata con "etc, etc") ho usato 

```
xawdecode_scantv -a
```

 (l'opzione -a serve per uno scan completo)

per farlo funzionare ho dovuto implementare le seguenti regole di udev 

```
KERNEL="vbi0", SYMLINK="vbi"

KERNEL="video0", SYMLINK="video"
```

o in alternativa fare il symlink a mano perchè programmi come xawtv, xawdecode e vcr cercano /dev/video invece di /dev/video0

----------

## hardskinone

Anche io uso tvtime. Ho provato ad usare xmltv un paio di volte ma i siti da cui scaricare la programmazione TV italiana sembra non esserci piu'.

----------

## PointOtto

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho emerso xawtv e xawdecode, la loro configurazione dovrebbe essere semplice, tuttavia ancora non mi è riuscito di farli funzionare...
> 
> 

 

Non so se può esserti utile, ma xawdecode stabile (la 1.8.3, me sembra) non funziona con il kernel 2.6. Ho installato la 1.9 e funziona discretamente. 

Molto carino, secondo me, è proprio Zapping... ma la qualità video lascia un po' a desiderare, mentre ottimo da questo punto di vista è tvtime, ma l'interfaccia è, secondo me, poco efficace...

PointOtto

----------

## Cazzantonio

chi usa xawtv ha provato a modificare le frequency table in /usr/share/xawtv per adattarle alle frequenze prese dalla sua antenna?

Io ho provato ma non riesco a capire come funziona la numerazione della variabile "channel" che viene impostata nel file di conf di xawtv....

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho risolto... cioè, non ho risolto ma ho capito l'errore...

Cercavo di cambiare le frequenze di xawtv perchè pensavo fossero usate da vcr per i canali....

Non riuscivo a capire come mai vcr si ostinasse a non considerare i cambiamenti apportati al file di conf... poi ho dato un'occhiata al codice...

Probabilmente vcr deve essere stato programmato da un babbuino perchè le frequenze sono tutte "built in" nel codice del programma.... molto intelligente! così se uno vuole modificare le frequenze ed aggiungere qualche stazione deve modificare i sorgenti e ricompilare il programma!

bah... un cosiglio per tutti: emerge -C vcr

Per registrare troverò soluzioni più eleganti (e cercherò di capire come mai xawtv non mi fa vedere nulla....)

----------

## Josuke

ripeto...dai una occhiata a zapping

----------

## Cazzantonio

Si, ho dato un' occhiata a zapping e mi sembra carino... solo che anche quello mi da i suoi problemi... ovvero dovrei perdere tempo a configurarlo etc,

Anche motv (ovvero il "televisore" integrato in xawtv) è molto carino comunque (peccato che anche lui non funge   :Confused:  )

Finora la priorità era riuscire a registrare da terminale con il primo programma funzionante, da domani avrò un sacco di tempo libero ("vacanze" anche io) e vedrò di configurare gli altri programmi

Se mi puoi postare il tuo file di conf per zapping mi risparmi comunque qualche manciata di minuti per cui ti sarò grato in futuro   :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Chiedo scusa se mi intrometto, ma sono parecchio interessato, solo che per le schede dvb (digitale terrestre, ma penso lo sappiate), non quelle analogiche. Qualcuno l'ha ed è riuscito a farla funzionare? su che modello dovrei puntare (tenendo conto che voglio solo vedere la tv, senza anche radio o codifiche hw) ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

guarda nel make menuconfig, sezione "video4linux", e vedi se c'è qualche driver supportato

Ti anticipo che la maggior parte dei programmi per vedere la tv (di cui il migliore da me provato, a parte la registrazione, è per ora tvtime) dichiara esplicitamente di funzionare solo con i driver del kernel... quindi probabilmente una ricerca di driver esterni potrebbe rivelarsi infruttuosa se non supportata da un programma apposito

----------

## Cazzantonio

Qualcuno sa se è possibile vedere la tv attraverso la rete?

Siccome ho la scheda tv sul mio fisso casalingo volevo trovare un modo per vderla sul portatile connesso tramite wireless

----------

## Josuke

Ci dovrebbe essere un post..tra l'altro aperto da me mi pare...che parla proprio di questo....sono riuscito col video ma non con l'audio...se ci riesci fammi sapere  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=345205&highlight=#345205

questo è il post

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho provato ad usare zapping e, sebbene sia sufficientemente semplice da configurare e pratico da usare, i suoi improvvisi freeze e crash rendono tale applicazione impossibile da usare

----------

## Cazzantonio

sono riuscito a fare funzionare xawtv con questo file di conf:

```
[global]

ratio = 4:3

freqtab = italy

pixsize = 128 x 96

pixcols = 1

jpeg-quality = 75

keypad-ntsc = no

keypad-partial = yes

osd = yes

osd-position = 30 , 20

use-wm-fullscreen = yes

mixer = line

[defaults]

group = main

norm = pal-bg

input = (null)

capture = grab

color = 50%

contrast = 50%

[1 - Rai Uno]

channel = A1

 etc....
```

tuttavia non mi funziona motv (che dovrebbe essere il player "carino" associato a xawtv perchè non accetta come norm=pal-bg ma solo pal... pace

qualcuno è riuscito a vedere la tv (in formato pal-bg) con motv?

----------

## Cazzantonio

sono alle prese con la configurazione di xawdecode (per vedere se finalmente riesco a trovare un programma decente per registrare....)

capisco che questo topic rischia di diventare un monologo ma che ci posso fare... è davvero un macello configurare questi ca**o di programmini per le schede tv (tranne tvtime che ha funzionato alla prima)

mi riporta un errore del tipo:

```
/home/ale/.xawdecode/last_channel:2: invalid value for channel: A1

ioctl VIDIOC_DQBUF: Input/output error

total reset

ioctl VIDIOC_DQBUF: Input/output error

ioctl VIDIOC_DQBUF: Invalid argument

ioctl VIDIOC_S_FMT: Invalid argument

ioctl VIDIOC_S_FMT: Invalid argument

ioctl VIDIOC_S_FMT: Invalid argument

......

```

e non ne capisco il perchè!

Immagino che legga le frequency tables dalla stessa directory di xawtv (/usr/share/xawtv) visto che nella dir di xawdecode non ci sono frequency tables da editare....

questo è il mio xawdecoderc:

```
#

# Global options

#

norm = PAL-BG

capture = on

source = Television

fullscreen = 768 x 576

freqtab = pal-italy

pixsize = 128 x 96

windowsize = 384 x 288

mixer = line

subpageno = all

capture_size = 768 x 576

(le record options le salto visto che per ora non ci interessano)

[1 - Rai Uno]

channel = A1

norm = PAL-BG

capture = grabdisplay
```

qualcuno ha un file di conf funzionante e me lo può postare mosso da pietà nei miei confronti? 

 :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Josuke

mm perchè pal-bg e non pal?

----------

## Josuke

Ho provato ad installare anche io questo programma...e devo dire che funziona...in 4 e 4 8 ho registrato un minuto di un programma..la qualità lascia un po' a desiderare ma non avevo configurato niente quindi non posso lamentarmi...per il resto..io come detto sopra ho messo pal e non pal-bg peer il resto le nostre configurazioni sono identiche quell'errore me lo da se non metto grabdisplay nelle opzioni

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> mm perchè pal-bg e non pal?

 

PAL e' la sigla poi ci sono i sistemi PAL-BG PAL 1 PAL-D e PAL-N/M come si vede qui. Ora se non sbaglio i primi tre vanno bene da noi mente il N/M e' utilizzato in brasile e non va

----------

## Josuke

```
#

# Global options

#

norm = PAL

capture = on

source = Television

fullscreen = 768 x 576

freqtab = pal-italy

pixsize = 128 x 96

windowsize = 576 x 480

mixer = line

colorkey = 0

subpageno = all

capture_size = 768 x 576

```

io comunque ho pal

----------

## Cazzantonio

io sono andato su pal-bg perchè xawtv mi funziona solo con pal-bg

idem per grabdisplay

mi aspettavo che xawdecode fosse sufficientemente simile a xawtv per funzionare allo stesso modo... o no?

soprattutto sarei curioso di sapere dove xawdecode prenda la sua frequency table...

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Ho una scheda empire playtv LE (praticamente un clone della kworld, con 

poche differenze).xawtv funzionante (praticamente senza configurazione),

motv e tvtime pure. mplayer fatto funzionare con l'ultimo kmplayer legge

decente e registra se ci si smanetta un poco. A parte qualche casino

con il driver (ho dovuto configurare da me il driver, ho scritto un pezzettino

del kernel  :Wink:  ) sembra andare decentemente (la radio manco mi sono

azzardato a farla partire).

Ho pure una cinergy T2 per il digitale terrestre, ma purtroppo ho scoperto

di dover aggiornare l'impianto antenna, e non lo faro' finche' qua arriva il

solo mux di rete 4. (voglio MTV!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## Bengio

emerge -pv kdetv

Potete vedere la tv ed il televideo  :Very Happy:  ma non potete registrare.

Se funziona come il dvb, una volta che il canale è sintonizzato, dovrebbe essere possibile vedere o registrare con mplayer/mencoder.

Tempo fa, trovai anche qualche script per fare queste cose. Io non li ho provati ma su sourceforge avevo visto dei frontends per mencoder che permettevano di registrare direttamente in mpeg4+mp3.

Salut,

Bengio

----------

## thoeni

Ho una scheda kworld, ho caricato il modulo opportuno passando come parametro card=10 (relativo alla kworld) e con tvtime riesco a vedere solo 6 canali... si vedono molto bene, ma sono pochini. Sotto windows questa scheda andava perfettamente, quindi vorrei capire se è una questione di settaggi oppure se sia il caso di provare un altro programma... ah, premetto che registrare per me è secondario, mi basterebbe poter vedere un po' tutti i canali che beccavo prima sotto win  :Wink: 

----------

## unz

con fedeliallalinea abbiamo passato una mezzoretta a cercarre una soluzione veloce al problema dei pochi canali trovati ... la soluzione è settarseli a mano e salvare la configurazione ... da quanto abbiamo capito tvtime pretende una qualità di segnale più alta rispetto agli altri programmi [xawtv, zap], e quindi un semplice scan non becca tutto il beccabile   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## thoeni

uhm, quindi come mi consigliate di agire? Ho visto che in tutto mi scansiona circa 130 canali (più o meno) ma ne accetta 6... Dovrei cercarli con la sintonia fine uno ad uno? Come faccio a sapere almeno + o meno dove cercare i canali? E poi non ho capito come posso memorizzarli e assegnargli un nome... altri programmi trovano molti più canali da soli? se no posso cambiare programma, tranto uno vale l'altro visto che vorrei solo vederla...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bengio

@thoeni

usa tvtime, disattivando "enable signal detection".

Channel management --> Enabled Signal Detection.

Salut,

Bengio

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Hai una kworld oppure una empire (che sono + o - kworld rimarchiate)?

Che modello?

Prova a cambiare il tuner , ad esempio io con la mia col tuner 5 prendo tutto

mentre con gli altri prendo solo determinati canali....

----------

## thoeni

ho proprio una kworld, esattamente modello KW-TV7134RF-PRO

che sarebbe questo: http://www.kupsprzedaj.pl/ks-item,151299.asp

...tra le altre cose ha anche un tuner tv e mi piacerebbe usarlo... fatemi sapere, che in caso provo a cambiare il tipo di card quando carico il modulo  :Wink: 

Grazie ancora!

----------

## Matteo Azzali

il tuner ce l'hai gia', la' dove metti l'opzione card=10 puoi provare ad aggiungere quella "tuner=5" (oppure al posto del 5 il numero del

modello che reputi piu' compatibile, lista nei docs del kernel)

----------

## thoeni

ok, con tuner=5 qualcosa è cambaito... trova 4 canali diversi, ma si vedono male... dove trovo la lista dei tuner? che comando devo fare? grazie ancora...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## thoeni

ok, ho fatto la risintonizzazione dei canali e adesso è perfetto! Grazie  :Wink: 

Adesso devo solo abituarmi ad usare questo programmino... mi sembra un po' scomodo per la gestione dei canali, on trovate?

@Matteo Azzali: Per caso anche la tua scheda ha il sintonizzatore radio AM/FM?

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *thoeni wrote:*   

> ok, ho fatto la risintonizzazione dei canali e adesso è perfetto! Grazie 
> 
> Adesso devo solo abituarmi ad usare questo programmino... mi sembra un po' scomodo per la gestione dei canali, on trovate?
> 
> @Matteo Azzali: Per caso anche la tua scheda ha il sintonizzatore radio AM/FM?

 

Si ma anche smaneggiando coi file interni del kernel non sono riuscito ad attivarlo   :Sad: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *thoeni wrote:*   

> Ho una scheda kworld, ho caricato il modulo opportuno passando come parametro card=10 (relativo alla kworld) e con tvtime riesco a vedere solo 6 canali... si vedono molto bene, ma sono pochini. Sotto windows questa scheda andava perfettamente, quindi vorrei capire se è una questione di settaggi oppure se sia il caso di provare un altro programma... ah, premetto che registrare per me è secondario, mi basterebbe poter vedere un po' tutti i canali che beccavo prima sotto win 

 

devi cambiare frequency table ad europa....

cmq raga qualcuno con la kworld che riesce a sentire la radio... io solo con la mndrake 9.2 riuscii a sentire.. mo proprio non sò dove sbattere la testa

la tv perfetta audio e video

options bttv card=78 tuner=1 radio=2 pll=1 adc_crush=0

forse radio è sbagliata bo...

ho risolto con options bttv card=78 tuner=5 radio=1

----------

## antoniofortunato

Per il problema della registrazione, dopo aver cercato un bel po' sia sul forum che su internet, ho deciso di scrivere un semplice script di bash per risolvere il problema. E' piuttosto primitivo   :Embarassed:  e andrebbe migliorato e completato praticamente in tutto, ma per le mie necessitÃ  attuali Ã¨ piÃ¹ che sufficiente. 

```

#!/bin/bash

VIDEO_PATH=$HOME/videorecorder/

ls $HOME/ | grep videorecorder &> /dev/null

if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

     mkdir $VIDEO_PATH

fi

if [ $1 = 'rec' ]; then

   BEGIN_DATE=$(date)

   echo "Inizio registrazione:         " $BEGIN_DATE > $VIDEO_PATH/track.info   

   mencoder -tv driver=v4l:width=720:height=576:input=1:alsa:amode=1:forcechan=2 tv:// -of mpeg -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video:vbitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -o $VIDEO_PATH/track.mpg

elif [ $1 = 'stop' ]; then

   PID=$(ps ax | awk '/mencoder -tv/ { print $1 }' | head -n 1) 

   

   kill $PID

   if [ $? -ne 0 ]; then

      echo "Non c'Ã¨ nessuna registrazione da interrompere!"

   else

      END_DATE=$(date)

      DISK_USAGE=$(du $VIDEO_PATH/track.mpg -h | awk '/track.mpg/ { print $1 }')

      echo "Fine registrazione:         " $END_DATE >> $VIDEO_PATH/track.info

      echo "" >> $VIDEO_PATH/track.info

      echo "Dimensione della registrazione :   " $DISK_USAGE >> $VIDEO_PATH/track.info 

   fi

fi

```

In effetti, questo script Ã¨ pensato per essere usato in sincronia con vixie-cron, cosÃ¬ da consentire una programmazione delle registrazioni. Per esempio, si potrebbe usare una crontab di questo tipo

```

#Mins   Hours   Days   Months   Day of the week

0   10   *   *   *   /usr/local/bin/videorecorder rec

0   11   *   *   *   /usr/local/bin/videorecorder stop

```

per programmare una registrazione dalle 10:00 alle 11:00 del mattino. 

Il tutto ha funzionato con una Hauppauge WinTvTeather (bt878) su amd64.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

L'idea di registrare in mpeg2 sarebbe grandiosa, ma stranamente mi da' problemi:

 gia' dopo un minuto, l'audio viene sfasato in anticipo (sento cio' che l'attore dice

qualche secondo prima che muova le labbra....) puo' dipendere dal fatto che registro 

in mono su una sk madre viakt400??? (la cpu non raggiunge il limite, ho testato pure

a basse risoluzioni e l'occupazione cpu non saliva sopra 60%)

Ho provato a cambiare settaggi.... arrivo ad avere audio decente ma video scarso...auch...

ah e ottengo questi errori:

```

Limiting audio preload to 0.4s

Increasing audio density to 4

Forcing audio preload to 0, max pts correction to 0

AUDIO FRAME SIZE: 626, DELTA_PTS: 2403840 (0.026)mb  A-V:0.000 [0:0]

INITIAL DELAY of 0 frames  22fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [2375:198]

ERROR: SCR: 1.165, VPTS: 0.880, DELTA=-0.285 secs

ERROR: SCR: 1.197, VPTS: 0.920, DELTA=-0.277 secs

ERROR: SCR: 1.234, VPTS: 0.960, DELTA=-0.274 secs

ERROR: SCR: 1.266, VPTS: 1.000, DELTA=-0.266 secs

ERROR: SCR: 1.291, VPTS: 1.040, DELTA=-0.251 secs

ERROR: SCR: 1.329, VPTS: 1.080, DELTA=-0.249 secs

ERROR: SCR: 1.354, VPTS: 1.120, DELTA=-0.234 secs

ERROR: SCR: 1.392, VPTS: 1.160, DELTA=-0.232 secs

ERROR: SCR: 1.423, VPTS: 1.200, DELTA=-0.223 secs

```

EDIT: dopo un certo numero di prove e ricerche ho trovato un settaggio che mi funziona

meglio: togliendo -of mpeg dalle opzioni mencoder ottengo un avi, ma i frames "disturbati" vengono

droppati (circa uno ogni 50 secondi...   :Sad:   )e l'audio resta sincronizzato

RIEDIT: con una certa fatica, ho ottenuto il settaggio migliore, anche se non e' in mpeg2 ma in mpeg4 :

lavc e' parecchio veloce e, usando anche un filtro esterno, ottengo 0 frames droppati ed una qualita' d'immagine

molto buona per il bitrate video : sugli 820 kbites/sec:

```

mencoder -tv \

driver=v4l2:width=720:height=576:device=/dev/video0:norm=pal:chanlist=italy:alsa:amode=1 \

-vf pp=lb tv:// -ffourcc DIVX -fps 25 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vhq -oac mp3lame \

-lameopts cbr:br=128 -o $VIDEO_PATH/track.avi

```

(occupa al massimo l'85% dei cicli cpu su un AMD athlon-xp 2600, kt400 chipset, 512Mb 333Mhz ram)

----------

## antoniofortunato

Personalmente, ho provato con un certo numero di codec e di bitrate, ma non ho mai avuto problemi di sfasamento. Nonostante un certo numero di errori nell'output di mencoder, la qualitÃ  sia dell'audio che del video Ã¨ sempre risultata ottima. L'unica difficoltÃ  consiste nel fatto che i filmati registrati con mencoder (in un certo numero di configurazioni testate), pur vedendosi perfettamente con mplayer, possono dare problemi quando li si cerca di aprire con qualche programma di winzozz. Ho provato a ricercarne il motivo ma, visto che alla fine il mio obiettivo era quello di registrare il tutto su dvd (con un ottimo script: any2vob), ho desistito... 

Di preciso l'hardware utilizzato nel mio caso Ã¨ un Athlon64 2800+ su scheda madre Asus K8V-X ed 1 Gb di ram. Tutti i programmi usati per la registrazione e la visualizzazione sono compilati per 64 bit.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Personalmente li apro tutti da win e/o sul lettore da tavolo (mpeg4).

Li codifico con lavc (vcodec:mpeg4:vhq) e cambio il fourcc in DX50

(buffo ma cambiare fourcc aumenta esponenzialmente la compatibilita'...)

----------

## unarana

io uso 

media-tv/xdtv

     Available versions:  2.2.0 2.2.0-r1

     Installed:           2.2.0-r1

     Homepage:            http://xawdecode.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         TV viewer with support for AVI recording and plugins

con cui si ha anche televideo e registrazione (a me non va l'audio nelle registrazioni, ma dovrebbe essere un problema con il driver saa7134)

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Shocker580

Salve a tutti,

sto cercando di far andare questa scheda tv ma fino ad ora di documentazione ne ho trovata poca e straniera, l'unico how-to che parla in modo specifico di  questa scheda è tedesco e con kernel obsoleto, c'è qualcuno con la stessa scheda che è riuscito ad ottenere qualche risultato ?

```
01:09.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
```

Un grazie anticipato

----------

## randomaze

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti,
> 
> sto cercando di far andare questa scheda tv ma fino ad ora di documentazione ne ho trovata poca e straniera, l'unico how-to che parla in modo specifico di  questa scheda è tedesco e con kernel obsoleto, c'è qualcuno con la stessa scheda che è riuscito ad ottenere qualche risultato ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Secondo il wiki di v4l quel chipset é ben supportato. Prova a seguire le indicazioni di una scheda che ha lo stesso chipset  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mergiato il thread di Shocker580 visto che si tratta dello stesso chipset

----------

## Shocker580

Ho compilato ed ho provato ad usare quel modulo e riesco a vedere qualcosa ma non cambia canale, ci sarà un problema con il tuner, la scheda è anche dvb-t ma una volta che carico il modulo non so come provarla  :Confused: 

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Shocker, quello che ci hai dato e' il nome generico della scheda, ma ci devi fornire qualche indizio in piu'

su che scheda sia (marca e modello), visto che da li' si capisce solo che il chip e' un philips saa7134....

----------

## Shocker580

Pardon  :Embarassed: , ma prima era ben visibile nell'oggetto quando avevo fatto un post apposito  :Smile: 

Pinnacle MediaCenter 300i - DVB-T http://www.matrix.ua/data/dataimg/sends/PCTVMediaCenter2.gifLast edited by Shocker580 on Mon Jan 23, 2006 12:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Pardon , ma prima era ben visibile nell'oggetto quando avevo fatto un post apposito 
> 
> Pinnacle MediaCenter 300i - DVB-T http://www.ixbt.com/monitor/images/pinnacle-mc300i/pinnacle-mc300i-front.jpg

 

Allora..... questa scheda e' nella lista di v4l, parti dal configurare la scheda col numero 50:

```
50 -> Pinnacle PCTV 300i DVB-T + PAL           
```

Per la ricezione analogica puoi provare a configurare varie /tuner diversi e guardare come si comporta

(spesso i drivers di windows o i nomi dei chips aiutano), prova ad esempio il tuner=5 che a molti e' andato....

insomma in etc/modules.d/aliases dovresti avere:

```
alias char-major-81-0 saa7134
```

aggiungici sotto:

```
options saa7134 card=50 tuner=5
```

se ancora andasse male devi provare a cambiare il numero di tuner,(scegli quelli pal che stanno nella lista 

dentro ai sorgenti del kernel: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner , oppure prova togliendo

proprio la parte tuner=)

invece per la parte del DVB-T ti consiglio di partire da qualche howto, ce ne sono alcuni sulla rete anche non troppo

specifici...... e per il dvb-t devi controllare di avere tutto abilitato nel kernel....

(personalmente la mia scheda dvb richiede che io abbia dvbtune, inoltre quasi tutti usano kaffeine per kde per guardare

i programmi dvb....)

----------

## Shocker580

Allora, i miei passi:

-ho compilato il modulo   

```
Multimedia devices  --->

    <M> Video For Linux (config: CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV, module: videodev)

      Video For Linux  --->

        <M> Philips SAA7134 support

        <M> Philips SAA7146 support
```

 (se non abilitavo il 7146 il 7134 non compariva nella lista)

poi

```
CELERON linux # modprobe saa7134 card=50 tuner=5
```

e con tvtime faccio la ricerca dei programmi ma nulla, se disabilito il signal detection vedo il normale "fruscio" di una normale tv con la frequenza dei canali errata.

Quando vado a fare la ricerca canali noto che il canale non cambia, il problema sarà il tuner errato ?

Non ho KDE, esistono alternative a kaffeine ?

----------

## Shocker580

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Pinnacle_300i

Ma non ci capisco niente  :Sad:  poi le voci nel kernel non ci sono ..

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Pinnacle_300i
> 
> Ma non ci capisco niente  poi le voci nel kernel non ci sono ..

 

Ci sono, ci sono: se conosci un po' l'inglese ti fai tradurre la pagina da google.it

(strumenti per le lingue..... ti do cmq anche il link diretto qui.)

P.S.: i comandi prendili sempre dalla pagina originale e non da quella tradotta che rischi di far macello  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Shocker580

Ci ho provato ma quell'inglese non ha senso, tanto vale leggere il tedesco   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Ci ho provato ma quell'inglese non ha senso, tanto vale leggere il tedesco  

 

naaaaa si capisce + o - tutto..... solo i comandi (le zone in grigio) li devi prendere dalla pagina in tedesco...

cmq intanto ecco cosa fare col kernel,visto che e' la parte piu' delicata ti do una mano:

#cd /usr/src/linux

#make menuconfig

Drivers--->

```

I2C Support --->

          I2C Support

          I2C Device Interface

          I2C Algorithms  --->

                       I2C PCF 8584 interfaces

          I2C Hardware Bus support  --->

                       (tutto)

          Hardware Sensors Chip support  --->

                       (tutto)

          Other I2C Chip support  --->

                       (tutto)

Multimedia devices  --->

          Video For Linux

           Video For Linux  --->

                 BT848 Video For Linux

                 Philips SAA7134 support

                 DVB Support for saa7134 based TV cards

           Digital Video Broadcasting Devices  --->

                 DVB For Linux <*>

                  DVB Core Support

                   Budget cards

                   Budget cards with onboard CI connector

                   Budget cards with analog video inputs

                   AV7110 cards with Budget Patch

                   Customise DVB Frontends  --->

                            Philips TDA8044 or TDA8083 based

```

----------

## Shocker580

Ripeto la maggior parte di quelle impostazioni non ci sono, sarà pure che ho un kernel 64bit dove ho notato che mancano diverse opzioni da quello normale, comunque ora provo; che tvviewer posso usare ?

----------

## Matteo Azzali

per l'analogico parti pure da tvtime (non registra, ma puoi scegliere "frequenze personalizzate" per testare che la scheda faccia il suo dovere)

per il dvb kaffeine

----------

## Shocker580

Ripeto, l'analogico non va, o meglio, si vede qualcosa ma non cambia canale, probabilmente sbaglio tuner ma non so più quale provare, poi la guida in tedesco non lo specifica, per il dvb-t kaffeine ? Ma quanti milioni di dipendenze dovrei installare  :Laughing:  ?

----------

## Shocker580

Niente da fare, non mi trova il modulo sa7134_dvb da caricare una volta che compilo, i kernel sono troppo differenti  :Sad:  io qui uso 2.6.14 la guida ne usa un'altro .. che posso fare?

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Niente da fare, non mi trova il modulo sa7134_dvb da caricare una volta che compilo, i kernel sono troppo differenti  io qui uso 2.6.14 la guida ne usa un'altro .. che posso fare?

 

saa7134_dvb? mai visto un modulo del genere,solo saa7134.... ma ti da un errore o cosa? se ti da' un errore usa il cut-n-paste per riportarlo qua

pari pari.... potrebbe essere necessario compilarlo come builtin <*> invece che come modulo <M> .

Se non hai particolari controindicazioni passa a 2.6.15-r1, che ovviamente ha i drivers video4linux piu' aggiornati.

----------

## unz

un pò offtopic rispetto gli ultimi post, ma in linea con quello del thread ...

xmltv è rinato ed ora grabba decentemente i programmi italiani 

```
emerge xmltv

tv_grab_it > ~/listings.xml

tvtime -s --xmltv=~/listings.xml [da lanciare solo la prima volta da linea di comando con la -s, poi usare l'icona nel menu]

```

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *unz wrote:*   

> un pò offtopic rispetto gli ultimi post, ma in linea con quello del thread ...
> 
> xmltv è rinato ed ora grabba decentemente i programmi italiani 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

oddio... parli della 0.5.39 oppure hai installato la mia ebuild per la versione 0.5.42?

E se usi la 0.5.39 come va? quanto ci mette a fare uno scan per 5 giorni, 8 canali e con 

l'opzione --slow (la 0.5.42 e' un po' lenta in questo, mi ci mette un ora....)?

----------

## unz

```
media-tv/xmltv-0.5.41  USE="it -au -br -ch -de_tvtoday -dk -ee -es -fi -fr -huro -is -jp -na_dd -na_icons -nl -nl_wolf -no -pt -re -se -se_swedb -tv_check -tv_pick_cgi -uk_be -uk_bleb -uk_rt -za" 462 kB [1]

```

la --slow ci mette una vita ... +/- 1 oretta, normale una 20ina di minuti

è su bugs il tuo ebuild?

----------

## Shocker580

La guida tedesca dice di caricarlo quel modulo, non mi da errori dice solamente che non esiste  :Sad: 

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la --slow ci mette una vita ... +/- 1 oretta, normale una 20ina di minuti
> 
> è su bugs il tuo ebuild?

 

Si e' dovuto all'originale xmltv dalla 0.5.40 in poi, credo sia cosi' per non sovraccaricare i server internet di lavoro....

Si che e' su bugs la mia ebuild .....da mesi (ci avevo messo anche la 0.5.40)  :Confused: 

----------

## Shocker580

Nessuna idea ? Nessuno che conosce il tedesco e può dirmi se sbaglio qualcosa ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## power83

ciao ragazzi, come da titolo....il mio vicino l'ha presa e gli ho chiesto se me la fa provare x vedere se funzia sotto il nostro caro pinguino....se qualcuno ci e' riuscito o sa come fare.....MI FA UN PIACERE!

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano e fatto il merge della discussione aperta da  power83 con questa.

Prima di postare sarebbe il caso di cercare nel forum.. si trovano MOLTI risultati interessanti ocn la keuword di ricerca "pinnacle"...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IlGab

n00b question !!!

Qualcuno sa come si fa a vedere il dvb-t con tvtime   :Rolling Eyes:   non ho trovato nulla in merito...

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> n00b question !!!
> 
> Qualcuno sa come si fa a vedere il dvb-t con tvtime    non ho trovato nulla in merito...

 

Non si vede..... per il dvb-t si usano kaffeine oppure xine.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Qualcun'altro, oltre me, ha problemi a registrare da TV dalle versioni di mplayer dopo la pre7 ?

Mi registra tutto ma l'audio shifta lentamente cosicche' all'inizio e' sincronizzato e dopo mezz'ora non lo e'

piu' (avevo questo problema qualche anno fa sotto windows,e passai a linux proprio per evitarlo.....)

----------

## caio

Ragazzi scusate se mi intrometto ma ho visto che si parla anche di schede con chip saa7134 in questo thread per cui magari qualcuno mi sa dare una mano riguardo questo mio problema.

Ho aperto anche un thread  nel forum internazionale che è un po più vivo, se qualcuno mi sa dare anche solo qualche idea mi fa un grosso favore.

----------

## Marck

Io attualmente utilizzo Xine per la visione della tv..qualcuno di voi mi consiglia un programma per la registrazione?

con xine non possibile assolutamente oppure c'è qualche plug-in??

----------

## adam_z

mi spieghi come si fa a usare xine per vedere la TV?

Che scheda-TV hai?

Hai installato i driver della scheda-TV o solo xine?

GRAZIE

----------

## Marck

qui ho cercato di spiegarlo.. :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-462624.html

 :Wink: 

----------

